# Training Retrievers to Handle by D L and Ann Walters



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

As my dog slowly begins to advance, I am begining to need help in lining and handling. Right now, I can't afford the Lardy DVD's, so I am interested in a less expensive alternative. 

I am just wondering if this book would be a good idea, or if anyone can make some suggestions on a book that thoroughly covers these sort of topics.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have that book and its great resource! Worth the money!

FOM


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Mojoson said:


> As my dog slowly begins to advance, I am begining to need help in lining and handling. Right now, I can't afford the Lardy DVD's, so I am interested in a less expensive alternative.
> 
> I am just wondering if this book would be a good idea, or if anyone can make some suggestions on a book that thoroughly covers these sort of topics.


The Lardy Retriever Journal Articles are a good alternative to the DVDs.

One of the set of Lardy DVDs is all about Marking. Not buying them cuts the price in half. The other set of DVDs doesn't have much about lining or handling either. I wouldn't buy either one for what you are talking about. I would buy the Articles though.

I wouldn't buy the DL Walter's book either. You can learn stuff from it, but it won't be when and where to use the collar, which cast to give or what factors do this or that to a dog. The book doesn't even really mention force fetch. It is sort of out of date in my opinion. For instance on pattern blinds, it has you no your dog off of birds, then go back and pick them up. Thats just my unexperienced rambling opinion only suitable for a chat line.

I learned some stuff about handling and lining from watching Nightwind's Advanced Handling and Terrain Recognition DVDs, but that wouldn't be a low cost alternative. I learned something from Andy Attar's Transition level DVD also. It is about $60.00.

Do you have Smartwork II Secrets of the Pros? That is probally your best bet if you don't have it already.

Heres another idea, buy the DVDs with a credit card, watch them once and resell them. I'm not talking about anything illegal, just buying your set, watching your set, and reselling your set. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

It may be interesting to find out how many of the top handlers today have read this book and reccomend it. I wouldn't be surprised that those that sell the expensive DVD's also have a copy of it?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Kenmc said:


> It may be interesting to find out how many of the top handlers today have read this book and reccomend it. I wouldn't be surprised that those that sell the expensive DVD's also have a copy of it?


But would the top handlers of today recommend it over Smartwork or the Lardy Retriever Journal Articles for someone trying to run field trials?


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

I think Evan posts here - not sure about Lardy. Bet both of them would reccomend D.L.'s book. Maybe someone that knows them could ask them. I get the feeling that you think it's no good 'cause it doesn't teach how to make pigs, fry daddy style?


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the tri-tronics book by dobbs outdated but useful also lardy tapes every time I watch I learn more just got evan Graham books and started reading let you know but in my opinion you can always pick up something
that is useful be it a book, experience, or observation of others; learn all you can and apply it to what works for you

David


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

quote="Kenmc"]I think Evan posts here - not sure about Lardy. Bet both of them would reccomend D.L.'s book. Maybe someone that knows them could ask them. I get the feeling that you think it's no good 'cause it doesn't teach how to make pigs, fry daddy style?[/quote]

I have read some of Evan's posts regarding D.L.'s book, and have seen the recommended reading list on the Lardy videos. 

DL Walter's book basically says to do walking baseball, then the single tee, then three legged pattern blinds on land and water, cast off the three legged pattern blinds, then do five legged pattern blinds and cast off of those, then add diversions. There is nothing wrong with any of that and who could argue with it anyway. It is basically the same stuff that is the other programs. Who would argue against walking baseball or five legged patterns, except to say that it is not always worth their time. 

If doesn't cover force fetch, using an e-collar, and if I remember correctly doesn't give much handling or lining advice. I know from reading some of Mojoson's posts that he uses a e-collar and force fetched his dog. He was looking for something that would improve his handling and lining. The post implies that he has already taught it to a degree. I also seem to remember that he is following the Lardy or Smartwork material already.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Why I like the book - I started out with the typical Wolter's books, Free, Dobb's etc....got the Grahams books but by then Flash was already screwed up - I might add I did a fine job of that! I even got the Walter's book - it kind of tied in all the handling training togther for me - I could NOT afford Lardy's tapes at that time. I found the book useful...I tell you what Mojoson, I'll loan you mine if you promise to get it back to me, then you can decide if you need a reference copy for your own library....

FOM


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

FOM said:


> I found the book useful...I tell you what Mojoson, I'll loan you mine if you promise to get it back to me, then you can decide if you need a reference copy for your own library....
> FOM


Thanks for the offer FOM:wink: Anyway, I have been away awhile just now seeing this thread, but I want to know more about lining and handling. I think what I'm gonna do is (after my pockests begin to recover from the holiday dent) buy the Dave Rorum videos. However, I'm not sure if the lining info will be there.

I still would like to check out the Walters book as well. Maybe I'll buy that for myself for Christmas


----------

